# Embrace the quality!



## beanhound (Oct 20, 2010)

Looky here http://www.nespresso.com/uk/en/wheel

Someone at work has just ordered one of the Nespresso gadgets.

Made me smile, over £300 for the de longhi machine & 28p a cup thereafter....bargain!









Not sure how describing one of their blends as 'winey' is going to help.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

I suppose, being charitable, it's a step up from instant.

My brother-in-law has just got one - so at least I can have a coffee (of sorts) when we visit - have always had to refuse his cheap instant brews in the past. He would NEVER have gone to the bother of learning how to make proper coffee in any shape or form, so it's a major step forward in their household!


----------



## bunaboy (May 20, 2010)

I have many people who come to get a cup of coffee from me (Saturday Market Sloane Square). Invariably when the see the various beans on display a conversation ensues and they mainly regret the pod to cup decision. Firstly it is because they are locked into buying those expensive packs of pods. Secondly they would like to try other coffees and flavours, different origins ecetera and there is a certain articiality to the coffee - from the crema to the flavour. I truly hope this is not the way things will ultimatly go. When pressed i tell them to sell it on ebay and go for a Rancilio Sylvia & grinder much better option and a 'real' coffee. One customer came back after a year he'd bought the Sylvia and was thrilled.

Bunaboy


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

There's a product for the Senseo machines that allows you to use ground coffee in a pod machine

http://www.coffeeduck.com/uk_index.html

No such product for Nespresso (yet)


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

My brother has the Nespresso machine and raves about it, capsules are expensive though. Even Peter Andre has a Nespresso machine - I wonder if he has to buy his own capsules?!

I find the coffee takes powdery sometimes and am often told not to be a coffee snob.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

sandykt said:


> ... am often told not to be a coffee snob.


Stick to your guns - we'll win in the end


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

> Not sure how describing one of their blends as 'winey' is going to help.


Probably misspelt by them, I suggest the correct spelling is "whiney", cos I know thats what I would be like if pushed into drinking it.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

I think that these generally are quite good looking machines that fit into modern kitchens quite well and make almost acceptable coffee with no fuss or bother. I'd lay odds that most people who but them are moving upwards from instant coffee, rather than from another real coffee making method. The sad thing is that for a lot less money (in terms of both initial outlay and running costs) they could be making really good coffee.

We recently had friends visiting and they told us that they were looking at buying one. Their minds were changed after a quick aeropress demonstration - they ordered one, and a hand grinder immediately, and left here with a bag of my home roast beans. Subsequent phone calls have been expressions of delight about the coffee they are now enjoying!


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Instant and pod machines are popular because it takes little time and little skill to produce a warm drink. But if you want a coffee....


----------



## Sy1441 (Jul 15, 2012)

I find the coffee from my nespresso on par with high st coffee chain drinks which is why I bought it as I drink a lot from them. Hands down I've had better coffee from my gaggia machine however there's a lot of faffing about involved.


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

I think it can depends on how much faffing you want to do. I can make a coffee just as quick as a pod machine pretty much


----------



## Sy1441 (Jul 15, 2012)

Can do an espresso in about 12 seconds from a standing start using the Krups pixie I bought and really like it, takes a couple of mins to grind beans, warm up the gaggia machine. Very impressed with the nespresso for the money and convenience, had a tassimo, senseo and dolce gusto and they were all poor.


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

A 12 second espresso is going to be wrong on every level!!!


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

sandykt said:


> I... am often told not to be a coffee snob.


 I got this from my girlfriend who buys a large tin of pre-ground coffee at a cash & carry which lasts her a couple of months. She's now my ex-girlfriend.

The thing is, it's a learning process that can go on forever. From powdered instant coffee to freeze-dried instant coffee to pre-ground to whole bean to speciality whole bean; from percolator to moka to cheap espresso machine to decent espresso machine and beyond, each stage is a leap forward from the one before it. It's easy to think we know better than the people at the stage below us (because we do) and think those above us are snobs (because they are). If you think you are a connoisseur, those who lack that knowledge will regard you as a snob. This is human nature.

And you know what? It doesn't really matter. Enjoy what you drink and let others enjoy what they drink. Some will follow you on the journey, others will be happy to stay where they are.

And accept that knowing a lot about coffee may well make you seem a pain in the arse.


----------



## Milesy (Mar 8, 2012)

Nespresso produces a drinkable caffinated drink which is handy enough I suppose for people who have been drinking freeze dried but coffee it is not.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I find Nespresso a drinkable drink. I carried a machine with me when touring & found it better than the stuff so often sloshed up in hotels.

The capsules are easy to get round the world. The result is probably a better taste than similar machines (Senseo etc). I believe Illey now produce a similar system which I have not tasted.

What I have never understood is how can a capsule holding -5 grams ground coffee, produce an acceptable espresso with 30 mls water but strangely it does.

I have always suspected there is some sort of flavour enhancer added.


----------

